# Waverly, OH - Jared WM Thin Smart



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Waverly, OH | Jared

11/13/2011: Jared is a White German Shepherd Dog. He is very underweight per breed standard. I gave him two cans of moist dog food and he loved it. He pushed the bowl across the ground until it reached the end of the chain. He knew he was about out of room so he picked it up, put it against his doghouse and continued to eat. Such a smart boy! He walked well on the leash and loved to be petted. He is at least seven years old and not neutered


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Waverly, OH | Jared


----------

